# Reforming My 7 year old Budgie



## WhatAbootLondon (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm 14 years old while my Budgie, London, is 7 years old. Of course I've had her for a long time. But, I haven't let her out of her cage for a few years, because when I was younger I didn't take amazing care of her. I kinda feel bad for not letting her out. I've drawn a bigger liking to her recently over the passed year, and I thinks it time to let her out again. 
In this post i'm looking for tips to help her out of her cage, despite her 'old' age, as well as general grooming, health tips etc. for 'old' budgies. Thanks 


:white plet: <-------- London (she's pretty cute)


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Please look through the forum stickies. 
You can find these in each section of the forum. There's loads of information from general care, diet and bonding. 

Reading through these will help answer most of your questions and afterwards we will be happy to help with any specific questions you can't find answers for. 

Good luck.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here. 
The information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful and of benefit to you and London.

Before allowing London some out of cage time, it's important that you bird proof the room so that it is safe for her. 
Given her older age and the fact that she hasn't been let out for a considerable amount of time, it would also be good at first to confine the area where she will be having out of cage time in and if possible to place some netting in strategic places in order to prevent her from crashing into a wall or piece of furniture.
It would also be good to reconnect with your budgie first and work on re-establishing the trusting bond to later teach her to step up to your hand/finger. 
This will make it easier to take her out and place her back in the cage after the out of cage activities.
There are ways to encourage your budgie to venture out of the cage, you can do so by placing a play area near the cage, having the cage's door open and attach a familiar perch on the cage's bars (outside part of the cage and near the door).
Placing a a couple of your budgie's favourite toys on the play area and a tasty treat can also do the trick.

For al the detailed information on this subject, be sure to check the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section's main page.

Good luck!


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome to TalkBudgies!  You have been given great advice. Looking forward to seeing you around the forums!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so glad you are looking into spending more time with London! You've been given great advice and resources so far. :thumbsup: 

You truly couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care! 

Be sure to read through the links above, including the forum's many articles and "stickies", or threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference. If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## WhatAbootLondon (Feb 21, 2017)

Sorry for the late response, still attempting to work my way around the forums 
But nonetheless, thank you all for the amazing responses, as well as the heart warming welcome to the forum. I've definitely been trying to create a stronger bond between me and London. Can't wait to become a real member of this community!


----------

